# K2 Anagram or Darkstar?



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Opinions sought on K2 Anagram and Darkstar.
I am 6'1, 90kgs, size 10.5(UK) boot. 
Lower intermediate ability - like piste, diving off into some powder then trying a few jumps, kickers etc.
Was in love with the believer for its perfect all round ability - I think tad too narrow for me, so now interested in Anagram and Darkstar, 2010 models, both Wides, 163cm lengths.
Curious to learn about Anagrams catch free edges - does that compromise carving on piste???
Anagram is a low priced board - is it a cheap & nasty board?
Happy to go to the Darkstar as it seems the closest (wider) match to the Believer. Anyone rode either or both?


----------



## sumo28 (Nov 4, 2009)

I have 2 friends with darkstars 07 and 08, and a friend with the 09 anagram; i've ridden both the darkstars. From my understanding, the anagram is an all-around beginner board but i've never tried it out. the darkstars ride smooth, are stiff (especially for a board labeled a park board), hold an edge very well, and have a lot of pop... and look hot.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

My friend rides the darkstar and he loves it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I've owned the Believer and now ride a Darkstar. If you loved the Believer, then the Darkstar will be the board for you. The two are very similar with the Darkstar a little softer in flex.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an anagram, went boarding twice then bought one. I like it a lot, no problems. Definitely is a good beginner board. Will probably upgrade next season or so if I progress some more this season


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

the anagram is a pure woodcore twin... the catch free is a super mellow version of rocker. so that beginners dont catch an edge learning turns. 

the darkstar has the carbon V's in the nose and tail along with the wood core... if your coming off a believer the darkstar is less of a dramatic difference. 

another option for you would be the Parkstar which is the rocker version of the darkstar.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

OK thanks for all advice - reckon I've decided on the Darkstar, now differing on 163W or 160W - I am 6'1, 90kgs, size 10.5(UK) boot. 
Riding is mainly piste, dipping off the side into some powder and attempting a few small jumps/kickers etc (I cannot ever envisage me with the guts to go down a halfpipe! Value intact bones too much!) So my thoughts are hedging towards a 163 for better stabilty at speed and float in pow, but my reservation is I rode a 165WSelect Wide last year and it was too long, heavy and stiff to allow me to jump etc, dropped down to the 162W and was happy, (still a stiffish board) the believer is 161 and feels ok, I doubt I'll be a frequent visitor to the park but wouldn't want a board to hamper me, although Darkstar is softer. Any opinions or is this simply one I'll have to decide for myself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't usually take the time to post but I am gonna help you out here : ) Good choice in choosing the Darkstar over the Anagram. The Darkstar has a better core, sidecut shape, and base, all more conducive for all mountain riding as compared with the Anagram. The Anagram is relatively SOFT and is more similar to the WWW, in fact it's almost the same deck minus a few tweaks here and there such as blunted and tapered tips, and a tapered center on the WWW. At your weight and for the kind of riding you're looking to do, a soft board like the Anagram is not what you're looking for. 

If you loved the Believer you will enjoy the Darkstar, there are some tech differences between the two but nothing that is gonna blow you outta the water. As for sizing..i'm under the assumption that 
10.5 UK is 12 US? Your Believer at 25.3 is too narrow for your boots, which you know. Unless your boot has an extremely large outer profile, ie, some DC boots, Northwave etc.. you should be able to get away with a board in the lower 26 ww range. You want to go as small on the ww as you can, without having too much overhang, so that you don't loose any edge response. With your average size 12 Burton or Salomon boot (or something that sizes similar) I would say 26.1 - 26.3 would be ideal, which corresponds to the 157w and 160w Darkstars respectively. The 163w at 26.5 is overkill for your boot size and, more so than the length of the board, you will notice how that affects the ride and performance. Considering you are looking at a mid-flexing all mountain park board I would assume you want something that can go everywhere but still has some dork around fun to it. If the place you ride doesn't see a whole lot of powder days, you are riding mostly groomers, and like to dick around here and there with some flatland tricks, lap or two in the park maybe, I would consider going with the 157w. Tricks really not something you're concerned with, or maybe you do get a lot of snow, go with the 160w. Either way you will be happy. If you rode the Believer in a 161 and that felt good..go with the 160w. Nay to the 163. Hope this helps. Oh and about the Anagrams "catch free edges"..the amount of camber is just less than their other boards with "traditional camber"..more of a gimmick than anything and yes you can still catch an edge if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks thats great! My Boot size is US size 11. Salomon Synapse. Why definitely not a 163W - you think too wide? I always seem to have been given 165W boards when hiring, although last time I traded down to a 162W as the 165W did feel too long and stiff (a K2 Select2007)  Thought a 163 would be better for the powder days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

Gareth said:


> Thanks thats great! My Boot size is US size 11. Salomon Synapse. Why definitely not a 163W - you think too wide? I always seem to have been given 165W boards when hiring, although last time I traded down to a 162W as the 165W did feel too long and stiff (a K2 Select2007) Thought a 163 would be better for the powder days.



At size 11 US you could be riding a mid-wide, you don't need a wide. The 163W is too wide for a size 11, you're sacrificing a lot of edge response for nothing. The 160 will feel more nimble, fun, and easier to manoeuvre because of the difference in waist width alone. For what you will sacrifice in response, the difference you will notice in powder isn't worth the tradeoff. What would make way more of a difference in powder is simply setting your bindings back, and then you don't have to give up response when you're riding the rest of the mountain. If float in powder is your primary concern you should look at a more pow specific board or atleast a board with rocker like the parkstar. Either way, I think you're reading into the float thing too much, the 163 is too wide, the 160 will float pretty much just as well and will feel better over the rest of the mountain. I still don't know what kind of terrain you ride exactly but if it's mostly groomers and you want a board that can do it all and really play around with, you could easily hop on the 157w. If you wanna play it safe..160w. 

I don't know what the waist width was on the 165w Select you were riding so its hard to make a comment. Most likely a 165w would be overkill for a size 11 boot and on piste terrain. As for people giving you that size gear... it's unfortunate. I have been riding for 20 years, worked as a board shop manager for roughly 5 years, and have spent almost a decade instructing freestlye and working at camps..the sad truth is lots of people working in shops, rental places etc, have good intentions but don't know what they are talking about because they lack any real knowledge. Even worse, they pretend to know what they are talking about. No one can better decide than yourself. Take your own experience, you said yourself the 165 just felt like too much board, and i'm telling you that's because it is too much board for you and the kind of riding you're doing. You will have a blast with the 160w.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

^^^ agreed


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks very much EastCoast29 - your comments have been VERY VERY helpful & informed!
Gonna go for the 160W Darkstar - That will suit me best - I'll be mostly on the groomers dorking about at the sides on small jumps where I can and ability permitting and off to make some fresh tracks in pow.
Had a look through old holiday photos yesterday - my 3rd week snowboarding I was given a softish Atomic 160w board, Improved my skills immensely that week, probably cos of the board!
Many thanks for all your advice.


----------

